# Quit a few Birds.



## UT_Hunter (Oct 7, 2009)

I know there have been a few birds taken already this season. I have been out quit a few times with my daughter and not being able to see much. I have tried a few different places and that is not working out. I was hoping that someone may be able to point me to a decent location as to where i can take my daughter to get a bird. Im not asking for a secret spot just somewhere we can see some birds and at least try for it. She has been out a lot with me and is ready for some action so if anyone can help it is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

What are you talking about?
If there has been any wild birds taken lately then they have been poached. 
I wouldn't even be out chasing birds right now as they are nesting.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Dirtysteve said:


> What are you talking about?
> If there has been any wild birds taken lately then they have been poached.
> I wouldn't even be out chasing birds right now as they are nesting.


It is turkey season you know. :roll:

What area are you trying to hunt?


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

That's why I asked what he was talking about?


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Dirtysteve said:


> That's why I asked what he was talking about?


What else would he be talking about? Nearly every single thread on the front page of the upland game forum is about turkeys. That's all anyone has been talking lately. It's the only bird that is currently in season.

Good luck UT_Hunter on finding your turkey.

Shane


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry I had chukars on my mind. I apologize...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dirtysteve said:


> Sorry I had chukars on my mind. I apologize...


You guys probaly have nightmares about them. :lol:


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Dirtysteve said:


> Sorry I had chukars on my mind. I apologize...


Can't blame you for that! Only 4 1/2 months to go.

Shane


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

And in another week they start to get the shakes............


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I went chasing birds this morning and just finished a power nap....Lots of gobblers around me until my phone rang and woke me up.


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

> And in another week they start to get the shakes............


Mine have already started. :mrgreen: 
With all the spring rain I can't wait to see if we had a good hatch.


----------

